# How to make a hidden account in XP



## Aspire (Sep 9, 2009)

Step 1
First create a new user account in xp,through user accounts.

Step 2
Go to RUN type regedit and open

```
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserList" .
```

Step 3
In the right side you can where you see a list just right click in empty area and select a new DWORD
value and rename it to your user account's name.

Step 4
Just refresh the registry(F5).
Wow! your account is not displayed in user accounts (nusrmgr.cpl)

Step 5
Now you can't see your account in logon screen so how to access it , just press ctrl+alt+del twice a new window opens at login screen. 
Enter your username and password(if not set leave it blank)



Warning: Backup the registry before trying this ^^ 



EDIT

To get the account back in list, delete the DWORD value.


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you tell me what is need to make this hidden account?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2009)

^  

@Aspire
Can u tell me when u will start posting source


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Can you tell me what is need to make this hidden account?


U got someone's PC unattended with Admin acces.

U want to access it again but don't want to let him know. 
What do u do, create a new account and hide it from world.

Only u will be able to know about it.

But, wouldn't it create a account related folder in "Documents and Settings"??


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 10, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U got someone's PC unattended with Admin acces.
> 
> U want to access it again but don't want to let him know.
> What do u do, create a new account and hide it from world.
> ...



thanks bro....
Know already but asking because i have doubt that we can edit registry in user previleges!!
We need adminn account.....Have you tested it?
I cannot check because currently i am out of my resident for some days.


----------



## paroh (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually the user is not hidden. If u go to computer management->Local user and groups->users (at right side pane u will see the hidden user) Which is not appearing in user account (nusrmgr.cpl)


----------



## Aspire (Sep 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U got someone's PC unattended with Admin acces.
> 
> U want to access it again but don't want to let him know.
> What do u do, create a new account and hide it from world.
> ...



No that folder remains hidden



Amir.php said:


> thanks bro....
> Know already but asking because i have doubt that we can edit registry in user previleges!!
> We need adminn account.....Have you tested it?
> I cannot check because currently i am out of my resident for some days.



If you have a limited account then to make your account hidden, start the computer in safe mode which is gonna have administrator privileges.



paroh said:


> Actually the user is not hidden. If u go to computer management->Local user and groups->users (at right side pane u will see the hidden user) Which is not appearing in user account (nusrmgr.cpl)


Yeah Thats true. But only a geek will know that.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^
> 
> @Aspire
> Can u tell me when u will start posting source


Krazzy, when are you gonna stop Posting for the sake of posting?
BTW there is no need to reply.



amir.php said:


> Can you tell me what is need to make this hidden account?


Keep Guessing


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 11, 2009)

@Aspire, if admin account is password protected....hah what next you do.... Perhaps try to crack admin account?
Keep in mind you can nothing if admin is smart and uses 'control user password 2'.
And for second i dont need to guess...¿¿


----------



## Goten (Sep 11, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> @Aspire, if admin account is password protected....hah what next you do.... Perhaps try to crack admin account?
> Keep in mind you can nothing if admin is smart and uses 'control user password 2'.
> And for second i dont need to guess...¿¿



Get a linux live cd.
Put it in cd rom n boot with linux
See all his/her files.


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 12, 2009)

Goten said:


> Get a linux live cd.
> Put it in cd rom n boot with linux
> See all his/her files.



not going on linux, just talking about this tut.
Because in the start he have write that say:
create a new user account in xp, through user account.....that's it.


----------

